# Cleaning up the POOP!?



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm beginning to get a bit exasperated with my birds...they're a never ending source of poop! I don't know how such a little thing can produce so much poop.

When I have them out I stick a sheet over the back of the couch for them to sit on (and poop on), but when I have them sitting on my legs while I watch TV they always poop on the couch and I can't get it out! Any tricks for this??:blush:


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Try using some shout that you'd use to get rid of stains squirt some on scrub it in, Then use soap and water scrub it out it should work. That's how I get poop off my cloths when I go to wash them should work for couches too.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sit on top of a sheet. Seriously. I have a sheet over both the back and the seat of the couch, and it's really great at keeping bird poop and human dirt off the fabric.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I think we need to get our heads together and try and design tiny little corks to stick up their bums. Honestly, I don't know how such little things can hold so much poo!  I just use a cleaning spray on the furniture and leave it soak for a minute or so and it seems to come out. Luckily my house is tiled so it's not hard getting it off the floor. It just seems to be a full-time job with three of them!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha 

The new and revolutionary...

*Cockatiel Cork!*

_Eliminate Poop, once and for all!_


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

See!!! Who of us wouldn't want one of them? I think there's some serious money to be made here.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

think of how much 15 birds produce


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

allen said:


> think of how much 15 birds produce


I can't even fathom that.  I've been off sick for over a week now and haven't been able to keep on top of it lately. I can't believe how much just 3 produce.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cassie said:


> I can't even fathom that.  I've been off sick for over a week now and haven't been able to keep on top of it lately. I can't believe how much just 3 produce.


I have 2 and was pooped on today by 1 of them.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Cassie said:


> I can't even fathom that.  I've been off sick for over a week now and haven't been able to keep on top of it lately. I can't believe how much just 3 produce.


I have three too and the poop is insane.. 15 is just


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank God it doesn't smell. I just seem to go around the house cleaning it up and the next time I look somewhere there's another one. That's one of the downsides of having tiels that can fly.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wait till they start breeding whew do they stink then


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

allen said:


> wait till they start breeding whew do they stink then


Fortunately, my 2 won't even sit near each other, let alone get close enough to do some lovin'!


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.pethomesdirect.com.au/userfiles/Image/Diapers-Shawls.jpg
There we go.
Problem solved.
:blink:


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I the diaper thing seems like it would get poop on their feathers, I would imagine it would be gross after a couple of poops... I like the shawl idea better for sure.


side note: Shining Star; does the birdie in your signature have a cheerio on his crest? if so that's funny!!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

ooooh, I see how it works now... it's a poop pouch. Interesting.


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

meowmiaou said:


> side note: Shining Star; does the birdie in your signature have a cheerio on his crest? if so that's funny!!


Hahaha yup. He gets so obsessed with them (the Cheerios in front of him)that he just sits there and let me do it 
Hahaha...I'm a horrible mum


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Cassie said:


> I think we need to get our heads together and try and design tiny little corks to stick up their bums. Honestly, I don't know how such little things can hold so much poo!  I just use a cleaning spray on the furniture and leave it soak for a minute or so and it seems to come out. Luckily my house is tiled so it's not hard getting it off the floor. It just seems to be a full-time job with three of them!


Bahahahahaha!! Problem is, who's gonna clean up the mess when they explode from having their bums plugged up? Eeeeeeeewwww lol!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

My two actually don't poop outside of the cage all that much.  And if one does, my dog, Simba, will eat if before I get to it!


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

_
My two actually don't poop outside of the cage all that much. And if one does, my dog, Simba, will eat if before I get to it!_
________________

Ha ha, Malory that is easy care. Has no-one tried to toilet train them? Apparently it can be done.
http://www.mit.edu/~rei/birds-potty.html


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try and see if your local pet store sells poop-off, it works miracles on EVERYTHING!!! I got that and it gets it off floors, walls, tables, everything you can think of. Its even used to clean perches and such and is non-toxic to tiels....


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

On Monday when I was off work and spent most of the day playing with birds, I got pooped on four times by Clyde and twice by Freddie. You should see the shirt I was wearing that day. LOL And Freddie's usually better behaved than that. He doesn't poop on me very often.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Baby wipes or 50:50 vinegar:water in a spray bottle for dried on stuffs.

I only have my 2 tiels... but I also have a 6mo boxer puppy that hasn't gotten pt all figured out yet. lol.


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

I think we should all invent a BIRDY DIAPER Lol  I get kinda irritated too sometimes. Like its on the back of a chair and I can't get it all out for some reason. Its just hard to constantly catch the poop and all that stuff. BIRDY DIAPERS FOR THE WIN


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

shining_star said:


> http://www.pethomesdirect.com.au/userfiles/Image/Diapers-Shawls.jpg
> There we go.
> Problem solved.
> :blink:


Shoulda read before I posted my diaper idea. I'm quite sad though. I thought it was a new idea LOL..our petsmart doesn't have those cause No joke I'd buy them. I'm pretty ocd about being clean so I end up changing my shirt evrytime.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

So no-one's tried to toilet train??? http://www.mit.edu/~rei/birds-potty.html


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Alby will poo over the bin or tissue. We made a habit of perching him on our finger when we thought he was due for a poo. When he did poo, we would say 'poo', so he could associate the word with the action. Now we can fairly well time him to when he is due to go and we perch him on our finger over a tissue, say 'poo' and away he goes.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

THATS AWESOME!!!! I still need to train him to do the basics first... fly, come, etc. Then I will move onto poo. This weekend I will be home all the time, so stepping up the training. Oh... yours do still poo in the cage though? Cos I heard that they may get confused and think they can only poo when told to, leading to constipation...I don't want him to think he can't poo normally when in the cage.


----------



## naiefae (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, poos are a problems. I get paranoid about them often haha, though Sunni's poos tend to bounce off my clothes and land on the tiles or she actually shoots them out herself, so I'd just have poos surrounding the chair. Usually I keep track of when she's due for the next poo (subconscious like; I don't time it XD ) - she prepares and squats back, and that gives me enough time, to lean to the side so her poos go to the floor than on me, 

Covering furniture with sheets your willing your birds to put their presents on would probably be the best thing to do. 

That's cool how you've managed to train your bird where to poo, AlbyPepper.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

BABY WIPES ! Small packets place around the common areas of the house where the birds play or sit...LOL, they are awesome !
I am such a clean freak/germ paranoid that I can't have poo on me. 
I kind of time (in my head) when my birds will poo again. So I tend to keep them on my knee or finger during that time. Then I know I got 20-30 mins before the next poo is coming! And if they do that little tail wobble I instantly am prepared with a baby wipe already in hand to wipe it up instantly! LOL.
Dude knows exactly what the baby wipes are for and the little poo head trys to race me to the poo and if he gets there first the little brat will pick it up just cause he knows I am going for it...LOL. Gross but funny that he is only doing it cause he knows what I am about to do. Then I just have to wipe his beak so that he spits it out. Yuck!
A race for poo  LOL

Good thing thet have a good diet. Poo is just a round ball thing and easily cleaned off.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We currently have 24 birds in the household and that's A LOT of poop! it can get really messy.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh wow.. I have one and the poop still gets on my nerves. You could try potty training them. Noki picked it up fairly quickly and now when she's out of her cage, I just hold her over a towel and tell her to poop, and she does most of the time. She still has "accidents" though. 
There is also this:
http://gadgetnation.net/store/pets-...-diaper-parrot-parakeet-leash-poop-pouch.html


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

shining_star said:


> I'm beginning to get a bit exasperated with my birds...they're a never ending source of poop! I don't know how such a little thing can produce so much poop.
> 
> When I have them out I stick a sheet over the back of the couch for them to sit on (and poop on), but when I have them sitting on my legs while I watch TV they always poop on the couch and I can't get it out! Any tricks for this??:blush:


dont moan.....believe me when they're gone they break your heart.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Try adding an african grey to the mix! What I hate about having tiels in the house is having to check my hair before I leave in the morning because they've been roosting on my head... more than once I have discovered a little "gift" in my hair about half way thru the morning at work and had to excuse myself for a quick trip to the bathroom. Yuck!! Still, I love their lil feathery butts!


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I put sheets on my furniture to protect it .And in the birds room I have put plastic signs to cover the carpet


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

I have Kirby in the office with me a lot and I've trained him to poop over the trash can. It is mainly timing though. He desires to sit on his perch so I remove him from the trash immediately after he poos. So he has grown accustomed to pooping the moment he is placed on a trash can so he can get back to his perch.


----------

